# Coyotes



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Has anyone been out hunting or seeing any lately ive been out a couple times with no luck been seeing a couple dogs moving around right before dark but way to far to shoot!heres a pic of the biggest one we got last year my brother got him with his shotgun.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been seeing a family group out in the wide open in the afternoons. There are six pups and 1 adult usually. I think the bugs are pushing them out of the woods, and they are hanging out in a swale in the middle of a large bean field. I have permission to hunt that farm, but I just let them be.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats a very healthy looking animal(all things considered) not like most of the ones I have seen.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Yes it was its pelt was almost perfect!the only thing it had wrong was it was missing a front foot probley from a trapper..


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Last night I heard 3 different groups howling close to our farm.........Rich


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The pups are starting to get out some now, so the activity is picking up around here. I've been seeing quite a few right at sunrise while on my way to work. Also, now is a good time to hunt them, a few days after a hay field gets cut & they use it for hunting mice & getting the youngsters out.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

yeah we went out the other night and called for bout 3 hours we ended up calling in some smaller dogs and one big one none came in close enough to get shots with the shotguns.


----------



## bweisenauer (Aug 1, 2008)

In the past 2 weeks my 2 outside cats have disappeared. I'm suspecting coyotes because I can hear them at night howling. And deer hunters have seen them close to my home.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

check your PM's


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a dead one laying on Rt2 at the Bumheart Rd exit.


----------

